# Happy Halloween



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Happy Halloween to everyone, I know its not till tomorrow but i will not be here tomorrow.


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I. LOVE. This Theme. :lol:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Very good  
I'm not a fan of Halloween we dont celebrate it because of whats behind it all but its good to see how the sit can look!


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

@Angelmouse - what part of Hallowe'en do you have a problem with? I'm curious as it's one of my religious holidays. The modern commercial aspect of it is pretty cheesy I'll admit, but it's all in good fun


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooh do you really want me to get started? Oh boy, now this will get some debating going which I really dont want to be a part of  
Here goes....I'm a Born again Christian and we believe that halloween is Satan based. Satan is an evil and manipulative spirit and we dont want to be part of Halloween which is when people worship it. All sorts of things happen on that night, not all are in fun some are not nice at all, for some its the night they sacrifice animals and sometimes if they are demon posessed they will sacrifice a human being but this is the exstream (these people are often taken with out consent and are pure in heart!)
A lot of people are unaware of the spiritual aspect of halloween and what it really means.

For a lot of people its not a nice night with Trick or Treaters knocking at their doors (especially for the elderly) some parents can get very abusive if you dont give their kids sweets and if kids are out on their own they can be very rude and hostile towards you. Its not a nice exsperiance.
For alot of people who celebrate halloween it goes a lot further than just Trick or Treat 

We for one celebrate Christmas & Eastaer, Jesus was born and then Jesus died & rose again! we are very happy with what we believe and bring up our children knowing that they will grow up to be honest people who care for other human beings.
But thats just our way, every body has issues with both Halloween and Christmas.

we are not against people having fun, we like fun as long as it doesnt have a sinistar background as halloween does.

Hope you can appreciate my views.
I know this will cause some people to put their views forward but Demon x Slash you did ask me why? 
And you called it one of your RELIGIOUS holidays. Religion? which one? now i'm curious


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

She is referring to being Wiccan or Pagan


----------



## moonlight (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy halloween everyone!
I am loving the theme....


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm a little sad that you believe the commercial hype. Like many festivals of other religions, Hallowe'en has been distorted from its original purpose over the years by dominant religions and/or commercial drives, and has no more links with Satanism outside Hollywood than the Easter bunny does (As an unrelated aside, the recognised hedonistic religion of the Church of Satan has nothing to do with Christianity and the Christian idea or concept of the Devil. I think you're talking Hollywood Satanism here...).

Hallowe'en, or Samhain (SOH-ayn) was a day set aside for (often joyfully) remembering the dead who were no longer with you. At this time of year, people would be indoors earlier and for longer, due to the light fading and the cold drawing in; they would have more time to think and reflect on their own and others' mortality as the year 'died', and to remember and tell family stories and moral tales. Trick or treating itself is believed to have grown from the tradition of laying places at the family table, complete with meal, for those who had passed on. It was considered bad luck, or offensive to the dead person/s, if you forgot or disregarded the tradition, hence the 'trick' of angry ancestors (or equally, annoyed 'little people' or 'fairies' depending on what part of the British Isles you came from). It was conversely 'good luck', or respectful, to remember and offer food to your weary, 'travelling' ghosts.

I agree with unsupervised trick-or-treaters nowadays getting out of hand; I personally don't believe that any children should be allowed to do so, and favour the Middle American system of organised or school-run chaperoned groups with designated routes planned out. However, it's a little unfair to tar all trick or treaters with the same brush.

I appreciate your views - however I'm a passionate amateur theologian and historian as well as a practising pagan (small p) and can't let bad history slide 

Hey, mods, can we get Hallowe'en smileys too?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I found this interesting after you said you thought I was thinking of 'Hollywood satanism'
http://en.bibleinfo.com/questions/question.html?id=749
Hollywood do have an exstravagent way of portraying things but they are not far wrong 

You are an amteur theologian in what? If its christianity and you practise pagan rituals then I'm suprised you are not confudled , I would be 
Any way this is me done on this topic.

I do like the way the theme has been put together Dom dont get me wrong


----------



## demon_x_slash (Oct 3, 2008)

Theologian - one who studies religions. Note the plural. As to confusion, why? It's like saying you like to read Snow White, but reading Goldilock and the Three Bears as well would muddle Snow White's story. After all, that's all that religions essentially are (to theologians anyway) - interesting folklore from different cultures.

As to the link, I read it, but I can hardly describe it as an unbiased independent source, now, can I?  I shall bow out. Thank you for illustrating your opinion.

Happy Hallowe'en everyone!


----------

